

Show HN: Star Ratings for Shopify Products - vovafeldman
http://rating-widget.com/blog/success-story-meet-our-awesome-shopify-app-customer/

======
stasix
A small widget that solves a big pain so easily. nice.

~~~
vovafeldman
Thanks! We also have a WP, Blogger & WiX plugins/apps, and plan to go for
Magento soon.

------
drorweiss
Nice!

